# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  To those who dont know

## eatrainrest

ok, ive been reading through alot of threads about people asking to lose fat and what they should do and how long they should be training their cardio at.

----------


## "Maximus"

Nice write up.. though similar info has been already written by someone else in the past, nevertheless it is good info to keep in mind!

+2

----------


## eatrainrest

yea im sure it has lol.. but i find myself again and again commenting upon people asking about how they shoudl do cardio for cutting

----------


## vpchill

Good info, Straight and to the point.

----------


## danny_nufc

Great post mate, thats really helped me.
So would you say 3 or 4 45 minute aerobic cardio sessions a week is sufficient??

Also I've been advised to do my cardio at morning time before I've taken on food... is this good advice??? Seems a bit dodgy. Thanks.

----------


## jbm

nice post....

----------


## eatrainrest

> Great post mate, thats really helped me.
> So would you say 3 or 4 45 minute aerobic cardio sessions a week is sufficient??
> 
> Also I've been advised to do my cardio at morning time before I've taken on food... is this good advice??? Seems a bit dodgy. Thanks.


i think 45 in the AM only.. and 20-30 post workout as mentioned at 60-65% is my recommended range, i feel that holds muscle the best while maximizing the most fat loss, on proper diet of course. i do 4-5 post workout, so if your tryign to cut, i would do both AM and post workout every day that you workout
that can come up to 10x per week if you workout 5x per week, as long as its low intensity you shoudl be fine. here is a great link on AM cardio

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=380883 AM CARDIO

----------


## eatrainrest

> nice post....


thanks brotha, just a general outline so people dont make that huge mistake and start losing muscle

----------


## eatrainrest

bump, alot of cardio questions are circling around again lol

----------


## Jackandcoke

Thanks for the info bro.. Great write up by the way!

----------


## eatrainrest

> Thanks for the info bro.. Great write up by the way!


take the info and run with it!

----------


## spywizard

> take the info and run with it!


run with it yes but only at a fast walk... 

I do like the wording used when describing why the muscle is cannibalized.

----------


## eatrainrest

^^ lol

----------


## xnotoriousx

I copied this over to my own special notes. Thanks for the sound info.

----------


## Twist

x2 eatrainrest is the man

----------


## Cloe85

this is a big help to me, thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## eatrainrest

> this is a big help to me, thank you


 :Wink/Grin:

----------


## xo3et

Just see this eatrainest,

Great info, thanks  :Smilie:

----------


## eatrainrest

bump, alot of cardio questions circulating again

----------


## ghettoboyd

i like this thread always a good read and every time i do i pick something up that i missed the time before.good job bro

----------


## Twist

eat can you elaborate on this
"IT IS INTERESTING TO NOTE THAT THE DEPLETION OF CELLUAR ENERGY DURING RESISTANCE EXERCISE TRIGGERS THE CANNIBALISM OF THE INTRACELLUAR PROTEINS IN THE WORKING MUSCLES ONLY, NOT AMINO ACIDS, BLOOD PROTEINS, AND ORGAN TISSUE, LIKE THE CASE OF AEROBIC ACTIVITY."
mainly this
"CANNIBALISM OF THE INTRACELLUAR PROTEINS IN THE WORKING MUSCLES ONLY"


does this mean that say after you train chest or back or whatever and say you unexpectedly run out of glucose then you go on to train arms, your body will cannibalize the muscle in the arms?
please clarify this...

----------


## Dont wanna be old

Nice work !!

----------


## eatrainrest

[QUOTE=Twist;4746378]eat can you elaborate on this

----------


## Twist

ok so working arms for three hours (exaggeration) will cannibalize the arms only, but not say the chest?

----------


## eatrainrest

> ok so working arms for three hours (exaggeration) will cannibalize the arms only, but not say the chest?


well you'll be tearing muscle tissue in the working muscles as opposed to the muscles at rest.. of course somebody working out for 3 hours will be overtraining the muscle, which will yield negative results.

----------


## Twist

Well how about we use me for example because I am having a hard time grasping this concept for some reason.
So I do about 12 sets for chest but many times after (days or a week etc) I feel like my chest actually got smaller. could this be because I am overtraining in some way causing "CANNIBALISM OF THE INTRACELLUAR PROTEINS IN THE WORKING MUSCLES ONLY"

It is definitely not my diet

----------


## eatrainrest

yes this is an evident sign of overtraining if you are digressing... depending on how long youve been running the routine your body may have adapted as well.... if this is truly your example go 6 heavy working sets 4,4,12 reps max and that should do the trick.

----------


## Twist

so usually I do this
incline bench (db or bb rotation bi weekly)
3 sets reps-12,8,6
flat or decline (db or bb rotation weekly)
3 sets reps - 12,8,6
flat flyes 
3 sets - 16, 12, 10
incline or decline flyes
3 sets - 16, 12, 10

what would your suggestion look like?

----------


## eatrainrest

> so usually I do this
> incline bench (db or bb rotation bi weekly)
> 3 sets reps-12,8,6
> flat or decline (db or bb rotation weekly)
> 3 sets reps - 12,8,6
> flat flyes 
> 3 sets - 16, 12, 10
> incline or decline flyes
> 3 sets - 16, 12, 10
> ...


lets say youve been running this program for about 8-12 weeks. this is how i would rearrange it and i gaurentee with hard work, sleep, and diet you will be extremely surprised how less is much more

3 flat bench-4,4,12
3 incline barbell/dumbell-4,4,12
2 decline flys-8-12,8-12 *focus on ultra slow reps with great range of motion

-use the overload training principle, and 1 60-70% warmup set before starting chest. wed be cutting the sets from 12 to 8 and i bet you get alot stronger.

----------


## eatrainrest

bump

----------


## jbm

bump2

----------


## Reed

Diet?

Cardio?

Training?

What the hell 

so this whole time instead of just sitting here w/ my thumb up my ass and thinking juice does all the work I could be getting bigger and better by learning more of the basics?

 :Wink:  good post bro

----------


## KatsMeow

nice post, i learned a lot

----------


## eatrainrest

thanks for the love guys .lol

----------


## eatrainrest

bump

----------


## CHAP

Thanks this will be copied for future referance

----------


## eatrainrest

bump for aaron

----------


## CrazyHorse13

thanks for taking the time to write that out for us. Here's my question: the AM workouts - should I stay at 60-65% during them and for how long? because I am doing to 30 minutes of 60-65% PWO and just wanted to add the AM

----------


## CrazyHorse13

Ok one more...lol

So with the glucose....I try not to ad sugar in my diet.....so how can I make sure I dont run out.....

----------


## eatrainrest

Bump

----------


## newbie-screwbie

> ^^ lol


Eating and mitochondrial Re-education

...about ingesting large amounts of carbs immediately after your workout

"you will be making blood glucose available to the muscle tissue exactly when it needs it th emost...immediately after the workout. these eating habits, along with THE PERFORMANCE OF AS MUCH POSTWORKOUT LOW LEVEL ACTIVITY AS POSSIBLE, WILL AID IN THE MITOCHONDRIAL RE-EDUCATION PROCESS; as the performance of activity forces adipose tissue to release energy thgouh a triggered hormonal response, and it cannot release and store energy at the same time. this means that the primary destination for the newly ingested carbs while performing activity, is the muscles and their mitochondria. hence, you are "force feeding" the muscles while dissalowing fat storage. fairly inactive muscle tissue "receptor sites" will become "re educated" as well through this process. with time, this methodology should result in the participant's ability to perform the same number of reps in the follow up sets in each particular exercise".

[b]NOW, in regards to the refeed process, i concluded along with spy that free form aminos (bcaa's) would probly be your best bet as it will refeed the muscle tissue and by no introducing any calories (therefore having your body not run off those calories because it will burn what food you put in first before stored fat), and having no insulin spike as well. Muscle Science spoke about a 2 hour window before negative effects occur in protein synthesis. so with this information at hand its definately based on your goals.



**** Please explain this??? Are you saying eat carbs after your workout? Or are you talking about Protein? Or some other bcaa supplement? Please explain?

Thanks

----------


## eatrainrest

> Eating and mitochondrial Re-education
> 
> ...about ingesting large amounts of carbs immediately after your workout
> 
> "you will be making blood glucose available to the muscle tissue exactly when it needs it th emost...immediately after the workout. these eating habits, along with THE PERFORMANCE OF AS MUCH POSTWORKOUT LOW LEVEL ACTIVITY AS POSSIBLE, WILL AID IN THE MITOCHONDRIAL RE-EDUCATION PROCESS; as the performance of activity forces adipose tissue to release energy thgouh a triggered hormonal response, and it cannot release and store energy at the same time. this means that the primary destination for the newly ingested carbs while performing activity, is the muscles and their mitochondria. hence, you are "force feeding" the muscles while dissalowing fat storage. fairly inactive muscle tissue "receptor sites" will become "re educated" as well through this process. with time, this methodology should result in the participant's ability to perform the same number of reps in the follow up sets in each particular exercise".
> 
> [b]NOW, in regards to the refeed process, i concluded along with spy that free form aminos (bcaa's) would probly be your best bet as it will refeed the muscle tissue and by no introducing any calories (therefore having your body not run off those calories because it will burn what food you put in first before stored fat), and having no insulin spike as well. Muscle Science spoke about a 2 hour window before negative effects occur in protein synthesis. so with this information at hand its definately based on your goals.
> 
> 
> ...


there are many preferences when it comes to PWO nutrition and this states to refeed BCAA's while doing cardio althogh this is somewhat old of a post and have not used this method of PWO nutrition. stick to what works best for you just be mindful that it is a good idea to have some type of carbohydrate withing a reasonable amount of time after workouts.. of course complete proteins every 3-4 hours anyway...

----------

